# Had to call and thank my dad



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I went to a job Yesterday to put 10 new recessed cans in a kitchen. I was expecting to have to cut access holes to run my wirings. I cut in my first can and looked up and there were floor trusses!!! I remembered my Dad framed the second story of this house about 15 years ago so I had to call him and thank him for making my day easier.

It ended up still being a hard day though because the terrible electrician who wired the place ran hots to all the fixtures and then ran back to the switches. I didn't realize it until I hooked up my first light and could not figure out why it wouldn't turn off. My electrician told me that is how old timers would wire houses, (I found this funny because he is in his 60's) I guess he was talking about the guys who invented electricity LOL...


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

mrcharles said:


> It ended up still being a hard day though because the *terrible electrician* who wired the place ran hots to all the fixtures and then ran back to the switches.


It is completely acceptable to run power to the lights or switches...and I wish I could call my Dad.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

You can call my dad if you want. 
I haven't talked to him in over ten years and only a few times prior to that. Everything I learned, I learned on my own. He was a contractor, but left when I was just a pup. Didn't teach me a thing.

Then, when I did talk to him, he tried to impress me by who he knew. I could care less. I've never been one to be impressed by celebrities, etc. When someone famous comes to town, all I think of, is how is that going to f-up my day: traffic, etc.

He's the perfect example of a father I don't want to be. :no:


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Tiger said:


> It is completely acceptable to run power to the lights or switches...and I wish I could call my Dad.



It wasn't just this very dated method of running wires. The panel had no labeling. Well was on a 30amp, junction boxes had no covers, romex was not striped inside the box, conduit was just put inside boxes with no mechanical connectors. Circuits had no rhyme or reason to what was on them.....ext.. ext..


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

jb4211 said:


> You can call my dad if you want.
> I haven't talked to him in over ten years and only a few times prior to that. Everything I learned, I learned on my own. He was a contractor, but left when I was just a pup. Didn't teach me a thing.
> 
> Then, when I did talk to him, he tried to impress me by who he knew. I could care less. I've never been one to be impressed by celebrities, etc. When someone famous comes to town, all I think of, is how is that going to f-up my day: traffic, etc.
> ...


everyone makes mistakes sir


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> You can call my dad if you want.
> I haven't talked to him in over ten years and only a few times prior to that. Everything I learned, I learned on my own. He was a contractor, but left when I was just a pup. Didn't teach me a thing.
> 
> Then, when I did talk to him, he tried to impress me by who he knew. I could care less. I've never been one to be impressed by celebrities, etc. When someone famous comes to town, all I think of, is how is that going to f-up my day: traffic, etc.
> ...


Sorry to hear that. :sad:
I know the feeling brother!! 
My old man's been jealous of me since I was a kid.
I've been on my own since then. 
Never wanted to see me succeed.
I have a son and I hope he is way more successful than I ever will be!!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

DuFast said:


> everyone makes mistakes sir


and sometimes they can't be fixed


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mrcharles said:


> It wasn't just this very dated method of running wires.


What makes you think power to the light vs power to the switch is outdated? Seriously.

I do that on a regular basis, just depending upon the exigencies of the layout.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> What makes you think power to the light vs power to the switch is outdated? Seriously.


Yeah... what if they want to change to a ceiling fan/light??


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> What makes you think power to the light vs power to the switch is outdated? Seriously.
> 
> I do that on a regular basis, just depending upon the exigencies of the layout.




This was the first time I had encountered it on an entire house. I found it to be a pain because there were too many wires to cram in all the boxes.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mrcharles said:


> This was the first time I had encountered it on an entire house. I found it to be a pain because there were too many wires to cram in all the boxes.


Well, it's true that some guys favor power at the light and others like power at the switch, but I've never encountered any evidence that one is more modern than the other.

Overabundant box fill can happen easily at either end. You just have to watch your wiring layout so that you don't wind up with more than code allows. Outside of that, it's just the nature of the beast, and you have to hope you're well-supplied enough with tongue twists and cuss words. :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

You are complaining because there is a hot inside the can lights? 

There's a limit to how many current carrying conductors you can run through can lights, but it IS legal.

The no connector thing I agree with, but it sounds like you are complaining about a common practice.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Floor trusses are a wonderful gift sometimes.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> Floor trusses are a wonderful gift sometimes.



Ain't that the truth!!


Dave


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

"terrible Electrician" ???? Maybe he thought of the LAYOUT like Tinstaafl mentioned. It depends on where the power is coming in and where the switches are going to located.............
I really don't understand the problem converting to a ceiling fan. Maybe I'm missing something here.................


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

mrmike said:


> I really don't understand the problem converting to a ceiling fan. Maybe I'm missing something here.................


It's not a 'problem' but,
I like the light switch to control the light and be able to control the fan seperately....with a chain...


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

mrmike said:


> "terrible Electrician" ???? Maybe he thought of the LAYOUT like Tinstaafl mentioned. It depends on where the power is coming in and where the switches are going to located.............
> I really don't understand the problem converting to a ceiling fan. Maybe I'm missing something here.................




Maybe none of you were at this house. On a 200 amp panel only one circuit was marked. It said garage......It ended up controlling the kitchen lights. Once I figured out what a mess things were I called my electrician to come over and he said this place is an electricians nightmare. 


The 220 line going to well pump receptacle was in metal conduit with no connector and then the plastic casing on outlet was broken so all the wiring was exposed. 

There was a a 3' piece of plastic conduit, going into a metal box with no nut or any connector. The piece of conduit was glued and duct taped to the block wall, and then there was no plate cover on the box.

I'm not trying to start a pissing match with anyone. I am almost certain the homeowner did all the wiring. I can tell a terrible job when I see one and I just telling everyone it was hack. 
The method of running the hots to the fixture was newer to me and I'm not knocking anyone who wires homes this way, because I'm sure you put thought into all your home runs and carefully lay out your circuitry. To me the mark of a good electrical install is that it is easily figured out by someone else. I can't stand when someone does something strange because they can save 10 feet of romex.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mrcharles said:


> I'm not trying to start a pissing match with anyone.


Neither is anyone else. :thumbsup:

No one took issue with your saying that the place is a mess, just the idea that running hot to a light is wrong or outdated.

I've seen more breaker boxes that were unlabeled or mislabeled than properly labeled. :laughing:


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

i can pee really far though


----------



## SemiRetiredEL (Nov 24, 2009)

mrcharles said:


> I went to a job Yesterday to put 10 new recessed cans in a kitchen. I was expecting to have to cut access holes to run my wirings. I cut in my first can and looked up and there were floor trusses!!! I remembered my Dad framed the second story of this house about 15 years ago so I had to call him and thank him for making my day easier.


I'll bet he will become even smarter as you grow older.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

mrcharles said:


> Maybe none of you were at this house. On a 200 amp panel only one circuit was marked. It said garage......It ended up controlling the kitchen lights. Once I figured out what a mess things were I called my electrician to come over and he said this place is an electricians nightmare.
> 
> 
> The 220 line going to well pump receptacle was in metal conduit with no connector and then the plastic casing on outlet was broken so all the wiring was exposed.
> ...


No peeing here -just being realistic.& TRYING to explain ......... No, we didn't see THIS house but we see many that are exactly the same as you described. This is all very common, as is running the hots that way. 
You CAN"T stand it because you probably really don't understand it. It is not Strange and GOOD electricians FIGURE it out as soon as they look at it.........Sorry,We have tried but you are rejecting it........Who is that someone ELSE to figure this out????


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

orry,We have tried but you are rejecting it........Who is that someone ELSE to figure this out????[/QUOTE]



The next electrician. 



So far I have really enjoyed contractor talk. I think I might have to stay away from where all the guys who have undergone shock therapy hang out.


----------

